# *VOTING* for Pastel Picture Contest!! Help Everyone!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

So the Photo numbers went to the bottom of the page lol.
Oh well i'm sure everyone will figure it out!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

So i want to state why i chose the pics i chose...
For _Photo 1,_ i just thought it looked so "clean." The background was plain & simple, though not natural, however i liked the clarity as well as the position of the mare's face and how well shined up she was, especially her white areas. 

For _Photo 2_, this one just stood out to me. The horse, like #1 is clean & glossy and faced in the camera's direction, though not looking directly at it.

_Photo 3_ is just a lovely image, made all the more stunning in b&w. Love the gleam in the horse's eye & the sharpness of him in comparison to the background.

_Photo 4_ is great i think. The lighting is beautiful and the way the horse is coming down into the photo made it a sure pick for the top ten for me.

I liked _Photo 5_ because of the contrast between the horse & his background, which looks nearly black. The grey horse really stands out.

_Photo 6 _just makes me laugh. I was really taken by the clarity of it, and how the water droplets stand out, even on his whiskers!

_Photo 7_ is lovely. The foal's expression is so sweet & funny and i'm pretty sure she's on the verge of a whinny! lol!

I really liked _Photo 8_. The color of the mare along with the shadowing and the "baren" background really makes it a nice pic. I liked how her left eye is still shining, even in shadow.

For _Photo 9_ i chose it simply because of the overal positioning. The little mini is groomed up nicely & the purple ribbon sets him off nicely. I love the background he's put against as well.

And finally _Photo 10_ was a last minute decision. Something about it really stood out to me. I love the softness in the horse's eye. He looks so gentle & sweet & the picture is sharp and at a nice angle, i think!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Great choices, but I'm going to have to go with photo 6!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ya that's a great one lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Dammit, I didn't make it lol. Good luck to all


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Even if I don't win, your compliments on my photograph and my girl were an unexpected treat. Thanks, lilruffian.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Woo, I made the cut! I am so excited to see the results!! I wish my photo had shown up sharper (#3) - it's so SO much better on my computer. Photobucket compressed it, and it lost a LOT of detail. 
LilRuffian, your paintings are just amazing, and whoever wins is a lucky, lucky duck.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'm glad you really liked mine lilruffian  (#8)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Picture #3


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

WOW...I made the cut...
My mare is so hard to photograph...Photo number 1.
When being ridden she has her ears pegged right back on her head. I say to people that she is concentrating very hard..lol
I do love this photo and please vote for me..Number 1...
If I win..I would use the Picture to raffle at our local horse club to raise money for the Queensland Flood Relief that we are trying to raise money for..Australians...especially QLDers are doing it really tough at the moment..
Thanks


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

6 was incredibly funny, its got my vote!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for choosing my photo(#4)!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Going well. Keep up the votes!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bumping


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you for choosing my photo #5. Going to vote now.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

2 more days! Keep it up guys


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Poll closes tomorrow!! Get your votes in now!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

And the winner is... _JustDressageIt!_
2nd place goes to _Katesrider011_
3rd place is _Belle!_ 
Great pictures everyone!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

Congratulations to
Justdressageit!! and 
Kates Rider

Well done everyone..


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

What kind of pastels do you use lilruffian?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Romantic Lyric said:


> What kind of pastels do you use lilruffian?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Soft pastels. Not a fan of oils or chalk lol :wink:


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

I was asking because I have a box of new Prismacolor Nupastels that I've never used - I got them free with an order I made to **** Blick's. I'd been thinking about getting rid of them on eBay, but if you could use them, I'd just give them to you. I'm sure the shipping would only be like $2 or $3...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well if you could check on shipping that would be great as i do live in Alberta lol.
I've never used Prismacolor before but it's certainly an idea! Very generous of you too!


----------

